# Denver to Glenwood Springs



## Rail Freak (May 10, 2018)

I'm from Florida & I'd like to fly to Denver & arrive in Glenwood Springs the same day. How can I do this?


----------



## railiner (May 10, 2018)

Rail Freak said:


> I'm from Florida & I'd like to fly to Denver & arrive in Glenwood Springs the same day. How can I do this?


I don't believe you could do this on the same date....the first flight from MIA to DEN gets you there too late. Even if you took the first connection from MIA to GJT via DFW, you would only have 18 minutes to get from the flight to the train if they were both on time...I would call that "Mission, Impossible"....

So, unless you want to charter a plane.....figure on spending a night in Denver....or maybe fly to someplace like Omaha, and board the train there in the evening prior...


----------



## jebr (May 10, 2018)

Greyhound bus or rental car would be the only two ways to make it happen, and Greyhound is pretty tight. It looks like there's a direct United flight that leaves at 8:35 AM with a 10:16 AM arrival into Denver. The last Greyhound bus of the day leaves at 12:15, and Google Maps suggests it takes just under an hour to make the connection via transit, or 30-45 minutes to make the drive. If you're checking luggage, that's almost certainly too close for comfort (assuming a half hour to get luggage and get out, you have maybe an hour and a half to make the hour transfer, check into the Greyhound station, and get on the bus.) Even without checking luggage, that doesn't leave a lot of room for error, and the only earlier flights have connections and still only get in an hour earlier.

Unless you'd like to rent a car (which offers enough flexibility that I think a morning flight in would be fine) I'd highly recommend getting in the afternoon before; it'd be a lot less stressful (especially if you have mobility problems that would add additional time into the mix) and almost certainly more relaxing. Get a hotel with an airport shuttle for the night if you're looking to save money; the A Train downtown starts early enough to easily make the train if you're fine with an early morning (getting to the airport by 6:15 AM or so) or would give plenty of cushion for the 12:15 Greyhound schedule.


----------



## KmH (May 10, 2018)

Can the OP fly out of Tampa Bay, his location?

Spirit has a flight that would get him to Denver airport @ 4:22 am.

A ride on the RTD from the airport to the Amtrak station would let him ride the CZ to Glenwood Springs.

It looks like Greyhound has a daily express bus that leaves Denver for Glenwood Springs at 12:15 pm.


----------



## jebr (May 10, 2018)

KmH said:


> Can the OP fly out of Tampa Bay, his location?
> 
> Spirit has a flight that would get him to Denver airport @ 4:22 am.
> 
> ...


I'm not seeing this flight to Denver on Spirit's website when I look through their timetable or on random dates. What dates are you looking at that show that flight?


----------



## KmH (May 10, 2018)

What date does the OP want to travel and where in Florida does he want to depart from?

Frankly, I have better things to do than scour the Internet doing his travel planning for him.


----------



## railiner (May 10, 2018)

KmH said:


> Can the OP fly out of Tampa Bay, his location?
> 
> Spirit has a flight that would get him to Denver airport @ 4:22 am.
> 
> ...





jebr said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Can the OP fly out of Tampa Bay, his location?
> ...


I can't either...the only flights I see getting into Denver at that hour are "red eye's", from the west coast...


----------



## Rail Freak (May 10, 2018)

KmH said:


> What date does the OP want to travel and where in Florida does he want to depart from?
> 
> Frankly, I have better things to do than scour the Internet doing his travel planning for him.


By all means, move on to better things! DIdn't intend on interfering with those too busy to waste their time on forums such as AU!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (May 11, 2018)

KmH said:


> Can the OP fly out of Tampa Bay, his location?
> 
> Spirit has a flight that would get him to Denver airport @ 4:22 am.
> 
> ...


That's not an express bus, that's the New York City - Los Angeles Schedule 1683 (does not go via Chicago since Greyhound discontinued Omaha). I sort of knew the Denver - Green River driver on that one.

If I were you, I'd just fly straight to ASE or EGE on AA via DFW.


----------



## Rail Freak (May 11, 2018)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Can the OP fly out of Tampa Bay, his location?
> ...


Thanx, I just thought someone local may have a tip!


----------

